# Puesta en funcionamiento de etapa valvular.



## RamonMJ (Feb 24, 2021)

Hola,

Hace algún tiempo posteé mi intención de empezar a armar una etapa de B.F. a válvulas. El caso es que no hace mucho, la semana pasada de hecho, recibí la EF86 que me faltaba para completar-lo.

Monté todo en una caja reciclada de un DVD para mejorar sus aspecto. Ahora me doy cuenta que por haber querido evitar el montaje punto a punto y usar una pcb, existe una incompatibilidad entre ambos. Quiero decir que si hubiera utilizado el montaje punto a punto con regletas de baquelita con bornes podría haber usado la caja del DVD. En cambio, usando PCB quedo limitado a montar todas las lámparas encima y, por tanto, el emplazamiento de la placa de circuito cambia, y el acabado final con todas la válvulas apelotonadas en la PCB no queda tan "bonito".

Ayer hice una primera puesta en marcha del montaje provisional, con los zócalos de las lámparas fijados en la tapa superior de la caja del DVD.
Un ruido horrible unos segundos después de prender el aparato, me lo hizo apagar de inmediato.

Pensé que serían ruido por los propios cables que iban desde la PCB hasta los zócalos. Desconecté la EF86, el ruido se fue. Inyecté señal de un discman directo a la rejilla del primer triodo de la ECC83. Conecté y logré escuchar audio.

Entonces, como que no tengo zócalos de válvula para PCB, soldé pequeños trozos de cable en el zócalo para chasis de la EF86 y lo conecté a la PCB.
Encendí otra vez y está vez, la música sonaba. Aun así, se oía bajo un pequeño zumbido, supongo que de alterna.

Quise mover los cables de filamento que le llegaban a la EF86 para minimizar el zumbido, cuando el fuerte ruido volvió tapándolo todo. Apagué rápidamente.
Volví a mover los cables y encendí otra vez. Esta vez esperé más a ver si el ruido desaparecía. Empecé a notar olor a quemado y era el altavoz.
Desconecté todo.

Hoy he puesto también la ECC83, alambrada a PCB del mismo modo como hice con la EF86. He vuelto a conectar a la red.
El ruido fuerte continúa y esta vez he apagado enseguida y ya no he vuelto a encenderlo.

Pongo fotos de cómo lo hice. El esquema es el de la última imagen.  Me gustaría que alguien con más experiencia me indicara qué estoy haciendo mal.

Atentamente,

Ramon


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 3, 2021)

Hola,

Después de poner en marcha la etapa de BF que construí, esta vez utilizando un chasis metálico obtengo lo siguiente:

Ruido constante como si fuera ruido de alterna, sin señal de entrada que no disminuye cuando conecto el jack al móvil.

Distorsión a relativo bajo volumen

El esquema es el del hilo: "Consulta puesta en funcionamiento etapa a válvulas"

Fotos del montaje 

Agradezco alguna pista sobre el problema que tengo

He hecho más pruebas y tengo un nivel de ruido alto y, aún con el volumen del teléfono al máximo, un nivel bajo de la música.

Las tensiones son superiores a las indicadas porque la tensión de alimentación también es superior, 320V.

Tengo que comprobar las tensiones en las EL84.

Además tengo otra duda. ¿Si se invierten los bornes de la salida del transformador de BF, se puede quemar? 
Es decir, si el cable rojo en vez de conectarlo a la realimentación lo conecto a masa y el cable negro lo conecto a la realimentación, ¿el transformador se puede dañar?


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 3, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> He hecho más pruebas y tengo un nivel de ruido alto y, aún con el volumen del teléfono al máximo, un nivel bajo de la música.
> 
> Las tensiones son superiores a las indicadas porque la tensión de alimentación también es superior, 320V.
> 
> ...


Buenas Noches, tendrías que publicar todo en un solo tema, o post, para saber que se está tratando.
Quizás a tu pedido, algún moderador unifique los temas que has publicado de lo mismo en el tiempo, no sin antes buscarlos tu mismo, e informarlo, para clickear, e ir directo, sin que nosotros los colegas tengamos que ir buscando por dónde están tus temas.
Debes publicar, o volver a publicar el circuito que has empleado, respecto de los problemas que tienes, pueden ser varios, veo cierta mala distribución de componentes, etc., etc.,.

Respecto a tu duda de la realimentación :
Si inviertes la conexión de realimentación negativa (NFB), no quemarás nada, solo que si no es la conexión correcta, el amplificador oscilará, con silbidos, tipo aullido, o  un tableteo de baja frecuencia ( motorboat), solución : vuelve a invertir las conexiones, y listo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> algún moderador unifique los temas


 Hecho !


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 4, 2021)

Ahora que los temas ya están unificados,

@Rorschach ¿dónde puedo encontrar los criterios de distribución de componentes? Supongo que te refieres a diferenciar partes: fuente, amplificadora de tensión, driver y etapa de potencia.

¿Es importante que los cables del transformador de salida pasen (o no) por ciertos sitios? La misma duda tengo respecto de los conductores del transformador de alimentación y de la bobina choque.

Además, no veo ningún control de volumen en el esquema. ¿Pertocaría ponerle uno en la entrada de señal?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> ¿Es importante que los cables del transformador de salida pasen (o no) por ciertos sitios? La misma duda tengo respecto de los conductores del transformador de alimentación y de la bobina choque.


Eso está muy conversado en el foro, pero básicamente:
1- Los cables de señal siempre lejos de los de alimentacion, y mientras mas lejos, mejor.
2- Los cables de alimentacion siempre deben ir trenzados/retorcidos entre sí.
3- Los cables de señal no deben formar anillos.
4- Si se deben cruzar los cables de señal con los de alimentación, siempre deben hacerlo a 90°
5- Los cables deben ir, en lo posible, apoyados contra el chasis y este debe estar puesto a tierra.

Hay mas, pero con eso suele alcanzar y sobrar.

PD: perdon @Rorschach que me colé aquí...


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 4, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Respecto a tu duda de la realimentación :
> Si inviertes la conexión de realimentación negativa (NFB), no quemarás nada, solo que si no es la conexión correcta, el amplificador oscilará, con silbidos, tipo aullido, o  un tableteo de baja frecuencia ( motorboat), solución : vuelve a invertir las conexiones, y listo.


Vale
Muchas gracias Dr. Zoidberg, estos tips seguro que me irán muy bien. Lo he desoldado todo y estoy comenzando desde el principio.

Intentaré mirar más los temas del foro antes de preguntar cosas ya tratadas.

Ramon


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 4, 2021)

Más allá del certero comentario del Dr. Zoidberg citando los tips más importantes respecto de como construir un amplificador de audio, comento :

 En el montaje punto a punto, debes colocar una barra omnibus (alambre de cobre desnudo de +- 2 mm de diámetro) que recorra cerca de los zócalos de las válvulas, una punta sin conectar en ningún lado, y la otra conectada (soldada) a tierra (chasis) en el punto de menor potencial,  o sea en el conector de entrada de señal de la primera válvula amplificadora de tensión,  luego todas las conexiones de capacitores, resistores, o cables, que deban conectarse a tierra, todos estos deben ser soldados en dicha barra ómnibus.
Esto debe hacerse para minimizar ruidos, zumbidos, y loops por masa.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 4, 2021)

Respecto de la barra ómnibus, puedes ver lo siguiente, considero que te ayudará como guía :



​Puedes ver todo esto, y mucho más, en el post sobre un amplificador que construí : Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2021)

Es MUY, pero MUY importante que el diámetro de ese alambre sea bastante grande (alambre goooordoooo).


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 4, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es MUY, pero MUY importante que el diámetro de ese alambre sea bastante grande (alambre goooordoooo).


Exacto , de hecho el alambre de cobre usado para barra ómnibus que muestro en las imágenes, es de 2 mm de diámetro.


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 5, 2021)

Pues teniendo en cuenta el citado hilo de cobre... de momento va quedando así:


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 5, 2021)

Hola Ramón MJ, en primer lugar no debes fijar la barra ómnibus a los tornillos de los zócalos, pues hace masa, tierra, ground, y así no sirve, de un extremo a otro de la barra, está debe quedar aislada del chasis, puedes emplear puentes como los que montaste, luego cosa que no veo, debes montar un conector hembra chasis, podría ser tipo RCA, donde,  conectarás, un conector macho con la señal proveniente de un fuente a saber, cerca de este conector hembra chasis el cual montado debe estar aislado con sus correspondientes arandelas de nylon, sueldas desde el terminal de masa de dicho conector, con un cable corto ( 2/3 cm) al chasis, y en esa soldadura en el chasis, sueldas con otro cable el extremo libre de la barra ómnibus, esto lo puedes hacer también soldando un tornillo de bronce al chasis, y allí conectar el cable que viene de la barra ómnibus, y el cable de masa del conector de entrada de señal. Esto último lo puedes apreciar en la 3ra, y 4ta imagen que publiqué.


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 6, 2021)

Cierto sr. Moretton, faltan los conectores RCA. No es que no haya pensado en ellos, es que no tengo y la tienda de electrónica habitual a la que voy está cerrada por vacaciones.

Gracias por estar ahí, @Rorschach , @Dr. Zoidberg


RamonMJ dijo:


> Cierto sr. Moretton, faltan los conectores RCA. No es que no haya pensado en ellos, es que no tengo y la tienda de electrónica habitual a la que voy está cerrada por vacaciones.
> 
> Gracias por estar ahí, @Rorschach , @Dr. Zoidberg


PS Me estoy repasando el hilo sobre su amplificador


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 8, 2021)

Pues a falta del conector RCA para chasis, utilizo uno para PCB y, siguiendo los consejos, me está quedando así:

Podréis apreciar unos cables verdes; son otra toma de baja tensión, por si me animo a ampliarlo y hago el otro canal.

Respecto del chasis me queda hacer algunas cosas todavía. La madera del frontal por ejemplo.


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 9, 2021)

Si bien me gusta lo que se está haciendo, y siguiendo el pedido que se ha hecho en su oportunidad :


RamonMJ dijo:


> Ahora que los temas ya están unificados,
> 
> @Rorschach ¿dónde puedo encontrar los criterios de distribución de componentes? Supongo que te refieres a diferenciar partes: fuente, amplificadora de tensión, driver y etapa de potencia.


De la manera en que se está montando los componentes, es muy probable que los problemas anteriores se repitan, se nota en imágenes que algunos resistores que parten de los pines de los zócalos de las válvulas están soldados a cables que si bien van a donde tendrán que ir, estos están sueltos, y también hay capacitores montados de la misma manera, la manera correcta de hacerlo es soldar estos componentes desde los pines de los zócalos de las válvulas hacia puentes (regletas de baquelita con bornes) como los que se montaron en imágenes, y las conexiones lo más cortas posibles.

*Se sugiere:

Ver en imagen lo descripto:*

1) Marcado con* linea negra 1, *y *linea roja 2**: *cable verde *1*, y cable violeta 2, son extremadamente largos, sobre todo porque conducen señal provenientes del inversor de fase por medio de los capacitores de desacople DC, y acople AC, estos conexiones deben ser bien cortas, y en lo posible sin cables, es decir que los capacitores estén conectados directamente a las grillas (g1) de los tubos de salida EL84, de lo contrario habrá ruido, y zumbido.-

2) Marcado oval verde 3: Resistores de grilla pantalla (g2) de las EL84, peligroso como están conectados a los cables, debido a que operan con alta tensión, cada resistor debe soldarse su extremo libre a un terminal de puente, allí mismo soldar el cable, así está bien montado, y seguro.

3) Marcado Oval azul 4, y linea azul : Resistores de cátodo (k), y sus capacitores de bypass de los tubos de salida EL84, sus conexiones también son largas por medio de cables, se ve en imagen que la barra ómnibus pasa cerca en ambos tubos, entonces se debe conectar los componentes de forma directa a la barra ómnibus.




Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 11, 2021)

Gracias por responder @Rorschach , me apunto todos los errores que tengo y estoy a la espera de que la tienda de electrónica vuelva a abrir. Mientras tanto me estoy haciendo un dibujo para saber la disposición de los componentes para repetir el montaje.

Saludos,
Ramon


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 11, 2021)

Generalmente, cuando se hace un dibujo para ubicación de los componentes, se trata de hacerlo lo más parecido posible a cómo está hecho el circuito, en tu caso como lo muestra el diagrama que has presentado, y que es el publicado por Elektor,  en tu caso los zócalos de las válvulas de salida EL84 deben estar uno al lado de la otro, separados a no más de 6 cm, y el zócalo de la ECC83, en el medio de los zócalos de las EL84, pero alejado 6, u 8 cm, de manera que quede  formado un triángulo, de esta manera podrás montar simétricamente, y lograr conexiones cortas, y directas.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 

*P.D. : Algo así*

**​


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 12, 2021)

Gracias por las indicaciones. Este dibujo que has hecho me servirá como parte de la plantilla para el troquelado del chasis y como guía para el dibujo de los componentes. 

Atentamente,
Ramon


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 12, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Gracias por las indicaciones. Este dibujo que has hecho me servirá como parte de la plantilla para el troquelado del chasis y como guía para el dibujo de los componentes.
> 
> Atentamente,
> Ramon


Ya que vas a troquelar el chasis, el transformador de poder, y el Inductor de filtro (choque) deben estar lo más alejado del previo, entonces conviene montarlos detrás del transformador de salida, y girados a 90 grados respecto de este.-

* Algo así :*
**​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## RamonMJ (Ago 12, 2021)

Así es Gustavo, a la que tenga la chapa adecuada trasladaré el montaje. El otro que he venido utilizando hasta ahora quedará para otros montajes (pruebas).

Saludos,
Ramon


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 6, 2021)

Buenos días,
Después de 3 semanas de desconexión, ya tengo los componentes necesarios. 
Conseguí una pieza de metal que servirá de chasis para el montaje.

He hecho ya los agujeros para pasar los cables de los transformadores y sus tornillos de fijación así como los agujeros para los zócalos de las EL84 y ECC83 siguiendo las recomendaciones de @Rorschach. ¿Existe alguna restricción respecto de la distancia que se debe mantener entre la ECC83 y la EF86? 

Ahora mismo el aspecto es el de las fotos. Podréis notar que falta el transformador de salida de la derecha. Todavía no lo tengo.


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 6, 2021)

Bien, no he podido esperar y he continuado. El aspecto que tiene ahora es este:


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2021)

Bien ahí, con lo que has hecho.
Luego en el montaje, debes leer todo lo anterior del post, donde están las recomendaciones de montaje de los componentes, es muy importante las conexiones cortas, firmes, y prolijas :
Toma esto, como idea :
​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2021)

Esta publicación está en "Reparación de equipos de audio".
Como es la construcción de un amplificador nuevo, y a válvulas, solicito la gentileza de algún moderador para transferir el post a el foro de " Audio : Tecnología valvular", siempre y cuando lo consideren apropiado.
Muchas Gracias


----------



## malesi (Sep 6, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Bien, no he podido esperar y he continuado. El aspecto que tiene ahora es este:


¿La tapa es de vitrocerámica?, ya veras cuando vea tú pareja que se la has quitado  
Buena idea me has dado


----------



## unmonje (Sep 6, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Después de 3 semanas de desconexión, ya tengo los componentes necesarios.
> Conseguí una pieza de metal que servirá de chasis para el montaje.
> 
> ...


No es aconsejable usar la tapa del medidor de gas, para cablear el equipo de audio


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 6, 2021)

La tapa es reciclada, sí. Ahora tiene una mejor utilidad que la de ocultar fogones.


----------



## J2C (Sep 6, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> No es aconsejable usar la tapa del medidor de gas, para cablear el equipo de audio



Y las de mesadas de cocina de Inoxidable tampoco?

​
No se, se me ocurre, digo por que a veces suelo ver pasar los carritos de recicladores y me tiento !!!



.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Esta publicación está en "Reparación de equipos de audio".
> Como es la construcción de un amplificador nuevo, y a válvulas, solicito la gentileza de algún moderador para transferir el post a el foro de " Audio : Tecnología valvular", siempre y cuando lo consideren apropiado.
> Muchas Gracias


A quien corresponda, ¡ Muchas Gracias !


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 9, 2021)

Hola, 
Esta tarde al terminar de alambrar todo el conjunto he puesto en marcha el aparato. Tengo un ruido muy fuerte y he desconectado el amplificador enseguida por miedo a quemar el altavoz o el propio transformador de salida. 

Las fotos describen mejor.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2021)

Debes fijarte bien, y revisar todo lo que has montado, y soldado, para cerciorarte que todo está correcto con respecto a lo que indica el diagrama.
Por otro lado, debes sacar fotografías más nítidas, y con mejor iluminación, pues las que mandaste se ven muy mal.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 9, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Hola,
> Esta tarde al terminar de alambrar todo el conjunto he puesto en marcha el aparato. Tengo un ruido muy fuerte y he desconectado el amplificador enseguida por miedo a quemar el altavoz o el propio transformador de salida.
> 
> Las fotos describen mejor.


1- Quiero pensar que ANTES de conectar todo , al menos puso en marcha *la fuente sola* ¿no ? y la midió para ver que la fuente no tiene problemas.
2- ponga en corto la entrada de audio, los amplificadores lo que mejor hacen es oscilar, asi que ese debe ser el sonido fuente. Si sigue el ruido casi seguro es osciladión si usted conecto todo bien.
3- ¿suena a 50 hertz o 100 hertz  el ruido ? use el movil  con osciloscopio y mande una foto de oscilograma
4- Para ver si todo esta bien sirve desconectar los anodos del +B para poder medir que los catodos y grillas tengan las polarizaciones correctas. De manera que no circule corriente por los trafos  de salida y cosas asi, que son caras para quemar. Bueh, eso


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 11, 2021)

Hola, estoy haciendo las pruebas que indica @unmonje . De momento, la fuente saca la tensión esperada.
No he podido editar mi mensaje anterior para borrar las fotos y "descargar" el foro. Adjunto unas nuevas.
Dos cables marrones trenzados en vertical: van a la inductancia del filtro pi.
Cables trenzados rojo-azul-nar:  proceden del devanado de alta tensión del transformador: 0 - 250 - 280V. Cable azul, 250V: no lo uso (n/c).
Cable verde: alimentación +B. 310V
Cables amarillos: alimentación filamentos, 6.3V
Cable blanco: primera imagen lateral izquierdo. señal --> a la reja control de la EF86, patilla 9.
Cable horizontal blanco que llega hasta la salida (+ del altavoz), es el lazo de retroalimentación.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 11, 2021)

Si has hecho una revisión de todo lo montado y soldado, y esta todo correcto respecto con el diagrama, bien entonces por ahí.
Igualmente veo que hay mucho entrecruzamiento de cables, y componentes, posible orígen de ruidos, zumbidos, y oscilaciones.
Respecto del ruido fuerte que has escuchado al probar el amplificador, supongo que debe ser algo parecido a un aullido, eso es una oscilación.
Debes probar de invertir la conexión del lazo de realimentación negativa (NFB), y la conexión de tierra, en los bornes del secundario del transformador de salida, sucede que si se han conectado al revés, en vez de aplicar realimentación negativa al cátodo de la EF86, aplicas realimentación positiva, generando unas oscilaciones que se pueden presentar como aullidos fuertes, y o tableteos (motorboats).
Invierte las conexiones que te indicado, es muy probable que sea eso, y luego comenta.

Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Sep 11, 2021)

Como bien sugiere el colega Rorscharch (en lo sucesivo Mario)    para evitar oscilaciones, hacer lo siguiente :
1- cableado lo mas cortos posibles
2- Si la señal de entrada se cablea de izquierda hacia derecha por ejemplo, que nunca su amplificación se cablee hacia la entrada porque eso genera realimentación y entonces oscila.
3- señales debajo de 1 volt, blindadas hasta la pata de válvula y si es posible apantallada.
4- Ver el concepto en el  adjunto
5- Por un mismo orificio de chasis no deben pasar señales de entrada y de salida. haga otro agujero aparte al menos una pulgada.
6- Los cables de alimentación suelen tener *ripple*  de al menor 1 volt y por lo tanto, tampoco deben circular junto a la señal de entrada, que debe ir blindada y separada de todo lo demas.
7 - Las impedancias altas, en términos relativos,  lejos de las bajas, porque absorben señal ajena.


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 11, 2021)

Gracias por la ayuda y los consejos que me habéis aportado. Lo dejo estar. El montaje oscila. Cuando pongo en corto la entrada, el ruido se va. No puedo (y de momento no quiero) dedicar más tiempo a este montaje. Quizá más adelante, con otra visión de las cosas, me dedique a deshacerlo de nuevo y a cablearlo desde cero.

Ramon


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 11, 2021)

Por lo menos, ¿invertiste la conexión de realimentación negativa, como te indiqué?, para ver si se le va esa oscilación (ese ruido tan fuerte que comentaste).


----------



## unmonje (Sep 11, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda y los consejos que me habéis aportado. Lo dejo estar. El montaje oscila. Cuando pongo en corto la entrada, el ruido se va. No puedo (y de momento no quiero) dedicar más tiempo a este montaje. Quizá más adelante, con otra visión de las cosas, me dedique a deshacerlo de nuevo y a cablearlo desde cero.
> 
> Ramon


Electrónica, no es solo tirar hilos y soldarlos


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 11, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Por lo menos, ¿invertiste la conexión de realimentación negativa, como te indiqué?, para ver si se le va esa oscilación (ese ruido tan fuerte que comentaste).


Sí que lo hice y entonces es peor. Cuando conecto el cable de entrada hace un ruido terrible.


unmonje dijo:


> Electrónica, no es solo tirar hilos y soldarlos


Tranquilo, reconozco mi desconocimiento. Eso lo tengo presente.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 11, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Sí que lo hice y entonces es peor. Cuando conecto el cable de entrada hace un ruido terrible.
> 
> Tranquilo, reconozco mi desconocimiento. Eso lo tengo presente.


Bueno, ok, no debes desanimarte, debes leer, al comienzo del post, lo que publicó Dr.Zoidberg en el mensaje #6 , a unmonje en el #36, y a mi en el #8, y #9.
En realidad debes repasar de nuevo todo el post.
A parte mira todos los amplificadores armados, aquí en Tecnología valvular, y estudia como se han distribuído los componentes.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 11, 2021)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Gracias por la ayuda y los consejos que me habéis aportado. Lo dejo estar. El montaje oscila. Cuando pongo en corto la entrada, el ruido se va. No puedo (y de momento no quiero) dedicar más tiempo a este montaje. Quizá más adelante, con otra visión de las cosas, me dedique a deshacerlo de nuevo y a cablearlo desde cero.
> 
> Ramon


Ahora que comentó que oscila, porque puso en corto la entrada... entonces el final esta cerca.
1-Al cable blanco de entrada, póngale un tramo blindado y provisoriamente, hasta que halle el lugar donde se realimenta la señal, puede poner un 100kohm en la entrada a ver si baja o desaparece .
2-Trate , si es posible de no mezclar los puentes, es decir a cada válvula, su puente de componentes. Vi 2 cables marrones que iban a un puente lejano, feo, feo eso, para mi gusto. Luche bastante cuando hice mi osciloscopio a válvula a los 15 años, con ese asunto.
3- Sepa que la solución al tema, se encuentra en un área pequeña, de no mas de 20 x 20 centímetros. Lo interesante es que YA funciona. Si tiene el VICIO, de la electrónica, ella lo vá a llamar pronto.   Cuando le llame , atiéndala


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 12, 2021)

[editado]

De acuerdo @unmonje , tomo nota tanto de sus indicaciones como de la guía de @Rorschach  y Dr. Zoidberg. Ahora mismo he cambiado de ciudad porque mañana empiezo el curso otra vez. Cuando vuelva a mi casa, en donde tengo el montaje, probaré lo que me indica. Retocaré las conexiones de esos cables marrones. De hecho, iba a cambiar ese puente de posición para ponerlo más cerca de la ECC83 y acortar más los cables.

Ramon

PS. Disculpa @ Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 12, 2021)

Si a Mario, te refieres a mi, no soy tal, soy Rorschach, no sé de donde, y porqué sacó eso  el colega "unmonje" (en lo sucesivo... "Cartujo")


----------



## RamonMJ (Sep 12, 2021)

Pues que te nombré "Mario" y me dejé guiar. Además, no había un emoticone que representara bien mi reacción. Así que como no es de enfado ni de felicidad, escogí ese inconscientemente jsjsjs. Mi nombre real y para todos es Ramon.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 12, 2021)

Está todo Ok Ramón , solo, y nada más que no me llamo Mario.
Abrazo  !!!
Rorschach


----------



## unmonje (Sep 12, 2021)

Aclaración : Mi pretendida simplificación humorística , es nada mas para atender mis limitaciones personales , porque me cuesta enormidad, las palabras o nombres propios, con muchas consonantes o parecidas , situación de la cual, el apellido ó apelativo del colega, hace gala y no puedo retener.     Como la palabra  *esternocleidomastoideo *(músculo del cuello)


----------



## RamonMJ (Feb 5, 2022)

Hola,
Después de algún tiempo "desconectado" he vuelto a la carga con el amplificador de BF que estaba construyendo. Lo he trasladado de chasis y lo he puesto en una caja de madera. Además, pensando que el ruido que tenía la anterior vez provenía de los cables de alimentación de los filamentos que llevan 6,3VCA, con la intención de evitarlo utilizo un puente rectificador y un condensador de 2200uF. He hecho pruebas. La primera con una bombilla intercalada en la toma de corriente. Suena bien con volumen medio. Cuando desconecto la bombilla y conecto el transformador de alimentación directamente a 230V, el volumen empieza a aumentar, se empieza a escuchar la música de la entrada y a continuación aumenta todavía más el volumen y empieza un sonido intermitente ensordecedor. Apago porque no sé si se podría llegar a quemar el transformador de salida.

Esos cables de alimentación de filamentos y el alambre de masa son provisionales.

¿Alguna idea de cuál podría ser la causa de ese mal funcionamiento?


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2022)

Buen día.
Probablemente sea oscilación, prueba de invertir en los terminales del secundario del transformador de salida la conexión de realimentación negativa (NBF), y la conexión de tierra, y luego informa.

*Inversión conexiones de Tierra, y Realimentación negativa (NFB)
*​


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2022)

Si no es esa la falla, seguiremos buscando, hasta encontrar la solución .


----------



## RamonMJ (Feb 5, 2022)

Hola Rorschach, no es la falla. He hecho la prueba y ya lo he conectado como estaba.

Voy a buscar esquemas con esa misma válvula y miraré como están conectados los componentes.
Gracias de todas formas.

Un saludo


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2022)

Ramón, he leído tu respuesta antes de ser editada, donde dices que tu intuición dice que el esquema está mal.
Ese esquema no está mal, es un circuito típico, muy conocido, y muy probado, funciona bien.
Es un amplificador desarrollado por Elektor, en la revista de ellos, Número 115, de  Noviembre de 1984, está todo, teoría, desarrollo, circuito, lista de materiales, y como armarlo.
En su desarrollo lo hicieron para construirlo con circuito impreso, pero como siempre, se puede hacer del modo clásico punto a punto, como lo has hecho vos, y no es ningún inconveniente.
Debes repasar todo lo que has hecho, hay algo que pasas por alto.
Estaría muy bueno que leas detenidamente las 5 hojas de la publicación, referentes al amplificador :







​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 
​


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 5, 2022)

De metido nomas... Mismo artículo pero en español.


----------



## RamonMJ (Feb 5, 2022)

De acuerdo, me pongo a repasar las instrucciones. Gracias a los dos @Rorschach y @switchxxi . De momento les dejo algunas fotos de lo que estoy haciendo. Todavía no está terminado y faltan bastantes detalles y sobre todo ... lograr que funcione correctamente.

Solamente estoy haciendo un único canal. Pues quiero lograr que funcione antes de hacer el proyecto más extenso y ampliarlo a dos. Como se puede ver en las fotos, lo he dejado preparado para esa posibilidad.

Gracias a todos aquellos que me han estado guiando des del inicio de este tema y a aquellos que publican sus trabajos, pues impulsan a otros a hacer cosas también.

Ramon


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2022)

Buena presencia, está muy sobrio, y bonito !!!   
A no desanimarse, y a encontrar las fallas para que funcione correctamente !!!
Ante cualquier duda, consulta !

Saludos


----------



## RamonMJ (Feb 5, 2022)

Lo tengo funcionando bien. El cable de la realimentación era el que originaba el mal funcionamiento. 

Como dije, me queda trabajo todavía. Subiré fotos cuando lo tenga terminado. 

Muchas gracias

Ramon


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 5, 2022)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Lo tengo funcionando bien. El cable de la realimentación era el que originaba el mal funcionamiento.
> 
> Como dije, me queda trabajo todavía. Subiré fotos cuando lo tenga terminado.
> 
> ...


Muy bien !!!, Ok, , era lo que en principio te había indicado.
¿Podrías explicar de manera más detallada que defecto, falla, conexión invertida, conexión deficiente, etc., tenía el cable de realimentación, y que originaba el mal funcionamiento?


----------



## RamonMJ (Feb 6, 2022)

Hola Gustavo,

Tenías razón desde el principio. Eran los cables. Con invertir la conexión de los cables de realimentación y masa de la forma como lo indicaste en el esquema que pusiste era suficiente. Ayer dije que no era la falla porque modifiqué algo pensando que era a lo que tú te referías y tampoco lo estaba haciendo bien.

Pongo unas fotos en las que se ve el conexionado provisional correcto. Y sí, el diseño funciona muy bien. Es increíble lo que pueden hacer 10watts.


----------



## fabioosorio (Feb 6, 2022)

Felicitaciones por la perseverancia!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 6, 2022)

RamonMJ dijo:


> Hola Gustavo,
> 
> Tenías razón desde el principio. Eran los cables. Con invertir la conexión de los cables de realimentación y masa de la forma como lo indicaste en el esquema que pusiste era suficiente. Ayer dije que no era la falla porque modifiqué algo pensando que era a lo que tú te referías y tampoco lo estaba haciendo bien.
> 
> Pongo unas fotos en las que se ve el conexionado provisional correcto. Y sí, el diseño funciona muy bien. Es increíble lo que pueden hacer 10watts.Ver el archivo adjunto 277863


Ramón, me alegra mucho que lo hayas podido hacer funcionar  !!!! 
Era raro según lo que describías que no fuera otra cosa que una oscilación audible (chillidos, aullidos, tableteos) que se produce cuando se conecta al revés las conexiones de tierra,  y realimentación negativa (NFB) en el secundario del transformador de salida.
Por eso fue lo primero que te indiqué para revisar.

Saludos

P.D. :
Para disminuir la distorsión se emplea la realimentación negativa (NFB), y significa aplicar en contrafase una porción de la señal de salida a la entrada, si en el armado quedan invertidas las conexiones de NFB, y tierra en el secundario del transformador de salida, se aplica a la entrada una porción de la señal en fase (realimentación positiva), aumentando la distorsión original, y generando oscilaciones audibles: chillidos, aullidos, acoples, tableteo (motorboat).


----------



## RamonMJ (Feb 6, 2022)

Gracias a todos los que habéis seguido el tema, habéis indicado pistas y/o aportado documentación sobre el diseño. Tomo nota del apunte Gustavo.

Muy agradecido,

Ramon


----------

